# Bloodline question



## Shawnda (Jun 10, 2011)

What is the Nigerian Bloodline? I have never heard of this before and would like to see pics of adults but am having no luck with search. Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)




----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

pretty sure this is what your looking for


----------



## Shawnda (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks
Do you know where I can find more info on it?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/12057-nigerino.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/history/23921-nigerino.html

Sporting Dog Online -=Boudreaux' Eli=-

theres a search button right above the second add on the screen but :welcome:


----------

